# Symantec Corporate Edition 10.0 Can't connect with client



## cobra_cmo (Nov 23, 2007)

Dear Anybody
I have symantec corporate 10.0 edition at my office. I need to chage new pc, so I format new pc and reinstall symantec corporate 10.0, after installation all client can't connect with Server and I can't see any client computer at SSC console. How can I fix that error without reinstall all client software at client computers?

Please Help me:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you access the Symantec Console? Does it indicate that the server is enabled/disabled? How many AV servers do you have?


----------

